# New Dove; Unsure Behaviors



## ariarov (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello, I apologize if this is silly and too many questions, but I am a new bird owner and despite frantic searching, I have come across too much conflicting information to rely solely on searches.

I adopted a diamond dove(named Yonah) from a foster service; he previously had two cage mates who were bonded, but the foster parent said they had been ignoring him and it was a fine idea to adopt him alone. I adopted him Sunday, three days ago, and have not tried to take him out of the cage (he does not want to leave even when I open the door), having read that it's best to give them a few days to adjust. I have been sitting in the room talking with him on & off throughout the day. He has some behaviors and I do not know if they are "normal" or a sign something is wrong, such as anxiety, loneliness, or boredom. I am meeting with a vet for a general checkup this coming Monday, but as everything says health problems can happen urgently, I have resolved to ask here for help, as this seems like a wonderful caring community.
I have compiled a video of most of his behaviors for examples. [HERE]

1) Is his coo just noise he likes to make, or is it a specific call? I have been unable to find a description that matches his
2) This noise sounds strange, likewise as above
3) He has started preening under his wings a lot, almost constantly. I have seen several tiny fluffy feathers on the floor, but I do not know if it is because of this, or because he has his first night fright last night (set off when he heard me get out of bed, lasted about 7 seconds til I could find the light switch)
4) He is also now grooming/pecking at his own feet. I apologize that this one is not very clear; he is camera shy (understandable as he is in a new place)

In addition, he is poofed up a lot of the time and, once again, everything either says he is relaxed, anxious, or about to die in the next minute.

TL;DR, I am a new bird owner that is very anxious I am accidentally facilitating damaging behavior in some way, and while I realize things are probably fine, I would like to double check for safety's sake.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

It all sounds and looks like normal behaviour. He must be lonely, calling for a mate. Preening is normal dove behaviour. Give him a couple of days to adjust. No human can ever replace the company of another dove, try to get him a female.


----------

